# Interesting molds



## artemis (Oct 17, 2016)

I was watching this YouTube channel over the weekend, and was facinated by this mold and it's pouring attachment. I don't even know what to tell google to look for! Where do you find things like this?!?

https://youtu.be/Ai9oho_w8ZA


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 17, 2016)

OMG want want want.


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 17, 2016)

This column mold and slicer gadget look pretty cool too
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xlNzrRQJDc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xlNzrRQJDc[/ame]


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 17, 2016)

Here you go... http://www.saponine.fr/category.php?id_category=17

http://www.saponine.fr/category.php?id_category=7


----------



## kchaystack (Oct 17, 2016)

Ok that flat piece used to push out the soap from the dividers is brilliant!


----------



## Buckscent (Oct 17, 2016)

Now all I need is to learn french so I know what to purchase.


----------



## artemis (Oct 17, 2016)

Buckscent said:


> Now all I need is to learn french so I know what to purchase.



Exactly! My high school French is failing me!


----------



## Buckscent (Oct 17, 2016)

Wonder if we can do a group buy and save


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 18, 2016)

OK...I'm the first one to admit  I LOVE GADGETS!. I did check their website looking to see if a height and diameter were listed and as I'm doing that I'm wondering.....I think I'd rather be using Pringles can...which doesn't require assembly and have a slew of parts.Check out their professional multi tube mold on their web site. I see no joy in assembling THAT baby! Maybe the French don't eat Pringles.....


----------



## Relle (Oct 18, 2016)

Buckscent said:


> Wonder if we can do a group buy and save ��



If you want to do this you would have to organize it out of the forum.
Co-op rules are as below.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=5725


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 18, 2016)

Those are really cool looking, but I think all the pieces would drive me bonkers. I have very limited patience for assembly and cleanup. 

Plus, how are people soaping that cleanly? I thought everyone left dribs and drabs of splatter all over their molds... maybe it's a French thing?? :think:


----------



## Buckscent (Oct 18, 2016)

Relle said:


> If you want to do this you would have to organize it out of the forum.
> Co-op rules are as below.
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=5725



Understood, was just kidding around... I cant speak french anyway


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 19, 2016)

That is pretty awesome, but I'm way to impatient for all that assembly, unassembled nonsense. Plus I really like cutting my soaps.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 19, 2016)

jules92207 said:


> That is pretty awesome, but I'm way to impatient for all that assembly, unassembled nonsense. Plus I really like cutting my soaps.



The royalty soaps lady had a slab mold with acrylic inserts and had a devil of a time getting the soap out.  This looked pretty easy on the video but I think I would want to read a review first. I am a messy soaped.


----------



## nframe (Oct 19, 2016)

Well, I am French and so I can help people with translation if necessary. 

I saw those moulds made by Saponine a while ago but their prices are really high. Moreover, they are based in Guadeloupe, a French overseas territory in the southern Caribbean Sea, and I would imagine that the postage costs would be very high (especially for me here, where the pound is sliding down...). I sent them an email sometime last year to enquire about postage to the UK and they never replied to me.



Buckscent said:


> Understood, was just kidding around... I cant speak french anyway


 
Sorry, I sent a reply before reading your post. My services will not be required after all!


----------



## Soapsense (Oct 19, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> The royalty soaps lady had a slab mold with acrylic inserts and had a devil of a time getting the soap out. This looked pretty easy on the video but I think I would want to read a review first. I am a messy soaped.


 
I use acrylic molds from soapmaking Resource and if I put them in the oven on warm for about 7 minutes the soap slides right out. clean up is easy as I just throw them in a sink of hot water.


----------

